
The Art of Storytelling – Pixar in a Box - c0restraint
https://www.khanacademy.org/partner-content/pixar/storytelling
======
InterestBazinga
For anyone on the fence: These were fun to watch, but there wasn't much
substance to them. You'd probably get a lot more out of a random 15 minute
blog post on the subject.

